# Supercharged E39 525



## speedninja (Mar 13, 2010)

has anyone supercharged their 525. i have a 01 525 and im thinking bout doing that to mine by next year . im wondering how does it run and do you love it


----------



## rubberducky203 (Feb 3, 2011)

I think your question will probably be answered if you post this in the e39 area forum


Sent from my i-phone using BimmerApp


----------

